# Madama Butterfly



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

Sooo, I've yet to see or hear this opera, so I decided to pick up a dvd of it, and this caught my eye: 







Now, I'm not really that into Karajan, but Freni and Ludwig are very big interests of mine. Maybe some of you have seen this one. So, generally speaking, was this a good production?


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

It is a film of the opera and not a performance. The singers are miming to their recording. Most of the sound recording was from the Karajan Decca recording, but they re-recorded all the scenes with Pinkerton because Domingo looked much better on film than Pavarotti. The original decca recording was much better.
Karajan's opera films, as against his live performances televised from Salzburg ect, tended to be very static low key affairs.
I have one or two, but only for the singers involved.
I can't give you a good DVD recommendation, but as for audio, then the Karajan is superb. Even better, and probably still the very best commercial recording of MB is the Scotto/Bergonzi/Barbirolli recording on EMI.

However, as a traditional setting of how the opera should be, the Karajan film is good enough.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I think this film was directed by Ponnelle. It really is good. Someone once remarked that 'a conductor of Karajan's standing needs a better director than Karajan'.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a video of this performance & personally, I think one might as well just listen to the recording as one_ is _aware that the singers are miming...Pip is quite right about that. I think as a film, it shows it's age. I think Butterfly is one of the most difficult operas to convincingly stage because it relies so very heavily on your Butterfly being a most wonderful singer _and_ actress...the part reveals all.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Pip said:


> Karajan's opera films, as against his live performances televised from Salzburg ect, tended to be very static low key affairs


As DavidA points out, it's not Karajan's film but Ponnelle's and it has nothing to do with things that Karajan directed (like Vickers/Freni Otello). It's not Ponnelle's best opera movie but it is great in many aspects (I don't think ANY of his opera movies is below extraordinary). I disagree about it "showing it's age", the only complain I can have is that with very little attention you can easily notice that the outside scene with act I duet is studio-made, not real outdoor. Otherwise I don't see how it could got old.

One thing about this movie that, in my opinion, proves Ponnelle's extraordinarity is the beginning. How does the opera begin musically? With fugue. Fugue is musical form based on musical theme's "escape" and that's the Italian origin of the word: "fugue". So how does Ponnelle begin his film? With shots of Dominego ESCAPING from the house. It's wonderful how Ponnelle draws his inspiration straight from the music, especially when he does it in such ingenious way. Try that, you modern directors who come to hear the music only after you're engaged to direct opera that contains it and even then can't connect in in a way that would even come close to what Ponnelle did.

Volve, DO GET IT.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

So I decided to get it, but I will also try to get the EMI recording mentioned by Pip. Thanks for your inputs guys!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Volve said:


> So I decided to get it, but I will also try to get the EMI recording mentioned by Pip. Thanks for your inputs guys!


The 1974 film version with Karajan is better heard than seen with its strong vocals, I owned it briefly and quickly sold it off. It is not good picture quality compounded by the fact it was intentionally shot with many foggy, misty, soft focus scences.....the final freeze frame of Domingo jumping through paper wall is heavy handed directing at it kitchy best (or worst) better to watch entire version on small youtube screen once for free and move on

For film versions I much prefer the newer one below


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

I have around 25 recordings of butterfly...probably more than any other opera.

Freni is great as the desperate heroines in Puccini's operas -especially as Mimi.

My preference for Butterfly as follows - now i don't mind an older butterfly but generally i like a more mature Pinkerton:

Steber/Tucker - Just gorgeous- sad, happy and everything in between
Price/Tucker - Wow luxury sound just blows you away
Tebaldi/Campora - i love Renata Tebaldi and this is Campora at his ardent best

and a special mention for Victoria de los Angeles....just gorgeous as is


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Various versions of Butterfly I have: 
Callas / Karajan - extremely interesting
Scotto / Barbirolli - really good performances all round
Freni / Karajan - sheer beauty. The score has never sounded so seductive.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd like to add to that list
Tebaldi/Bergonzi/Serafin


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Pip said:


> [...snip....] Even better, and probably still the very best commercial recording of MB is the Scotto/Bergonzi/Barbirolli recording on EMI. [...]


This! Scotto and Bergonzi at their best, but particularly Renata.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Revenant said:


> This! Scotto and Bergonzi at their best, but particularly Renata.


For other Scotto Butterfly one should certainly try this 70's live recording:






Carreras is superb Pinkerton, even on the studio recording with Freni (Sinopoli) that was done much later in his career.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Aramis said:


> For other Scotto Butterfly one should certainly try this 70's live recording:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that link. And yes, of course! Carreras as Pinkerton is ideal casting all around (voice and physical type). If only he had not been just 19 or so when the Barbirolli recording was made!


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry Pip, I didn't remember reading your post mentioning the Tebaldi, today...I just checked on the most recent post before posting!
Hopefully the recording we both cite is the same...mine is issued on Decca...& their American version, the London label. (I have two sets!!)


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, the Freni + Carreras recording conducted by Sinopoli is indeed beautiful. Gorgeous sound and both singers at their best.

I also agree the Scotto + Bergonzi recording is also very nice. Scotto was wonderful in an earlier recording too.

Anna Moffo also deserves a mention.

There are so many great recordings out there it is difficult to choose.

As i mentioned before i think it comes down to 2 things - age you imagine the characters to be and the speed/sound of the orchestra you prefer.

Just listen to the opening bars of the opera and compare and you immediately sense a difference.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

It's an audio recording rather than a DVD, but I really like this version with Gheorghiu and Kaufmann, conducted by Sir Tony Pappano. She's very touching, especially in the second act, and he's a charming cad of a Pinkerton.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Volve said:


> Maybe some of you have seen this one


i have, didn't like how the sound track recording/mixing/mastering was done.


----------

